# Epsom salts, Bi Carb Soda and pool salts?



## somefinfishy (Aug 10, 2016)

Hi everyone. 
This is my first question so if it's in the wrong place can someone let me know or if there is a discussion on this already could you point me to it. Cheers.

I was wondering if someone can explain or give me some info on what type or grade of Epsom Salts are ok to use for African Cichlids, also what Bicarbonate of Soda and if anyone uses Pool Salts (like form Pool shops, bunnings or clark rubber etc).

Many thanks.
Somefinfishy


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

I'll first ask, what is your goal in adding salt to your tank? Is your water very soft? What kind of cichlids are you keeping?

I'll make two general recommendations:
1) If keeping Malawi cichlids, unless your water is very soft, you probably don't need to add any salts to it. Same goes with sodium bicarbonate if your pH is above 7.
2) If you do use any salts, make sure the only ingredient listed is that salt. Some epsom salts come with fragrances added to them and are marketed as "bath salts" or similar. Check the labels closely.


----------



## somefinfishy (Aug 10, 2016)

Kanorin said:


> I'll first ask, what is your goal in adding salt to your tank? Is your water very soft? What kind of cichlids are you keeping?
> 
> I'll make two general recommendations:
> 1) If keeping Malawi cichlids, unless your water is very soft, you probably don't need to add any salts to it. Same goes with sodium bicarbonate if your pH is above 7.
> 2) If you do use any salts, make sure the only ingredient listed is that salt. Some epsom salts come with fragrances added to them and are marketed as "bath salts" or similar. Check the labels closely.


Hi and many thanks for your reply. I am keeping Lake Malawi cichlids, mostly mbuna type.
I have tested my town tap water and it is soft ish, I also asked my area council and they agreed, also KH is low.

I have been using Lake Malawi African water conditioners (buffers) but recently have been reading on here and other forums that people use common Epsom salts and Bi carb soda that do the same thing.
Could I also ask if I have this correct. I am saying Bi Carb Soda, is this the same as you are saying sodium bicarbonate?

Many thanks agian.


----------



## benzenering (Oct 4, 2012)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/buffer_recipe.php


----------



## somefinfishy (Aug 10, 2016)

benzenering said:


> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/buffer_recipe.php


Many thanks for the link, this has helped me in so many ways.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Bi carb soda = baking soda = sodium bicarbonate. I guess each country has a different name for it.

Good luck!


----------



## Richard M (Apr 16, 2016)

somefinfishy said:


> Kanorin said:
> 
> 
> > I'll first ask, what is your goal in adding salt to your tank? Is your water very soft? What kind of cichlids are you keeping?
> ...


I use the following per 50L of water:

15g of Sodium bicarbonate (Bicarb - Coles)

15g of Magnesium sulphate (Epsom salts - Bunnings gardening section)

5g of Potassium sulphate ("Sulphate of Potash) also Bunnings gardening

5g of Calcium chloride (Pool shop).

Reason? That's what the guy who breeds them (who I buy from) keeps the in.


----------



## somefinfishy (Aug 10, 2016)

Richard M said:


> somefinfishy said:
> 
> 
> > Kanorin said:
> ...


Many thanks Richard, this is very helpful.
I know what most of these are but what is the Calcium chloride? don't we try to remove that from our tap water with chlorine and chloramine removers ?
Sorry, might be a silly question.
Cheers


----------



## CeeJay (Aug 16, 2016)

Calcium chloride is dry products that's used for all kinds of things from dust control to getting concrete to set faster. It has the ability to pull moister out the air. I have read your breeder uses these products but you have never listed what your gh and kh is. These are two test that would let us know just how soft your water is. I would run from putting that many minerals and salt in my water without some testing to confirm that any of this is even needed. Are you getting water from the same source as your breeder?


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

> I know what most of these are but what is the Calcium chloride? don't we try to remove that from our tap water with chlorine and chloramine removers ?


Good question! The answer here is no, but it's completely unintuitive for a few reasons:
1) Chlorine ions in certain conditions are pretty much harmless. Table salt is Na (sodium) and Cl (Chlorine) - obviously not toxic in normal doses to humans or fish. Mainly because when it reacts with water, it does not have enough energy to strip the electrons from the water and cause a reaction (not technically correct, but trying to explain it in ley terms).
2) The Chlorine that is used to decontominate water, pools, etc., comes in a form that reacts with water to form oxidizing agents (OCl- aka bleach), which in turn are very toxic to just about any living organism
3) "Chlorine removers" don't actually remove Chlorine, but they actually bind up or react with the oxidizing agents which are a byproduct of the Cl2 + h20 reaction to neutralize them.


----------

